# RealTemp Question



## tianhui (Nov 11, 2010)

A friend recommended that I download realtemp and prime95 and do a quick stress test before I try, my first time, to OC my CPU. 

Apparently i didn't mount my CPU cooler properly.

I started up prime 95, downloaded and started true temp and realized my cores were at about 92C ! ! 

I quickly shut off Prime95 and the temps quickly went down to around (45,43,37,39) for each.

My friends comin' over to inspect and remount cooler tmr.


Should I be worried? I exposed my CPU to extremely high temps for about 1 min 
boy i was scared- and glad i didn't proceed w/ OCing by watching them youtube vids. I can't afford another CPU at the moment.


The Question is On the realtemp interface , under "Thermal Status" , core 2 3 4 all have the status "OK" but the first core has "LOG"- What's LOG supposed to mean?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2010)

LOG just means that it got too hot and it "logged" it. Once you get your big typhoon mounted properly it should all be okay.


----------



## tianhui (Nov 11, 2010)

all right thanks!

Wow- I just got a new case last saturday (a couple of days ago) and As i was moving all the parts to the other case i realized that my CPU cooler (Big) got in the way-

So i loosened it a bit from the backplate, tilted the cooler a bit diagonally so i could stick the plugs in. Must have screwed the mounting. 

After thinking i successfully installed everything, i proceeded to play BC2 and game- etc.
I gamed that saturday and sunday.

I feel terrible- probably exposed my CPU to some high temps on those two days.

I'm not doing nothing till my CPU cooler gets mounted properly T_T


----------



## tianhui (Nov 11, 2010)

Is there anyway to check If i've done any permanent dmg to my CPU?


----------



## tianhui (Nov 11, 2010)

Opened my case
Apparently i accidently moved the heatsink so only about 1/2 of it was in contact with the CPU lol.
I loosened the heatsink via backplate- moved it so it made full contact again- and tightened it up.

Now i get about 30C idle and 45-47 at 100% load prime 95 

major relief!
thanks!

/thread


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 11, 2010)

did you put fresh thermal paste on it!


----------



## tianhui (Nov 11, 2010)

No -
Just ran out of thermal paste recently!
But thanks for the tip- will go out an buy more and replace it Soon!


----------



## Goodman (Nov 11, 2010)

As for accurate temps software the best one you can use is CoreTemp

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------

